# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Joining two sheets of bubble wrap pool cover.

## dan76n

I have been given a pool cover and roller from my parents but the pool cover is about 75cm too narrow. Luckily dad kept the off cut so I currently have the cover on my pool but in two pieces. Is there any way to join them so I can roll the cover off once the pool is warm enough to swim in?

----------


## barney118

the pool cover comes with holes to attach string for the roller, see if you can get some of these from a pool shop which should work they are in 2 pieces which clip either side of the cover.

----------

